# Analizador de Distorsion DIY



## juanma (Ago 24, 2010)

Buenas, alguien ha armado el analizador de distorsión propuesto en la pagina de Elliot?
Qué tan critico les resultaron los componentes?

http://sound.whsites.net/project52.htm

Son pocos materiales, asi que tenia pensado armar directamente una placa ajustada a 1kHz (por ejemplo) y otra a 10kHz.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2010)

En el foro de ESP hay unos posts de un hombre que lo hizo, pero cuando veas los materiales que usó para poder montarlo y ajustarlo...no te van a quedar ganas de intentar armarlo...


----------



## juanma (Ago 24, 2010)

Tenes el link a mano? Busque con varias palabras y no di con ninguna...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2010)

Buscalo como P52 (nada más) del usuario Freq Band (pero si ponés P52 solo ya está)
Todos los primeros hits te llevan al tema de este analizador de distorsión.

Saludos!

PD: Mas barato es usar una placa de sonido buena y una FFT.
PD-2: En el laburo está bloqueado el sitio photobucket, así que no puedo decirte si las imágenes siguen ahí o nó.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....PD: Mas barato es usar una placa de sonido buena y una FFT....


Y posiblemente mucho mas preciso.

Esta es una alternativa *"Visual"* para detectar la distorsión de un equipo, no es "Lo máximo", pero te puede dar una apreciación rápida sobre la calidad de lo que armaste.

*Edit:*
Aquí tienes un medidor DIY, bajas todos los archivos a una carpeta y al descomprimir te queda un archivo PDF con toda la data sobre la construcción.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2010)

Gracias Fogo! Está buenísimo!!!...pero es un respetable quilodebombo armar ese bicho...y ni te digo conseguir los conmutadores rotativos que usa...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Gracias Fogo! Está buenísimo!!!...pero es un respetable quilodebombo armar ese bicho...y ni te digo conseguir los conmutadores rotativos que usa...



Gracias.

En una época no muy lejana "Bisal" (fabricante Argentino de ese tipo de conmutadores) hacia un conmutador configurable en polos/pisos y posiciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2010)

Seee....ahora me acuerdo!!!! hno:
Yo sabía tener un par de conmutadores BISAL que venían justo para el pre Fapesa...de cuatro polos-cinco posiciones, pero recuerdo que podían cambiarse las "capas" de contactos para modificar la cantidad de polos y posiciones...y venían unos modelos que se podía cambiar el eje para agregar mas capas de contactos...uuuhhhhhh!!! donde habrán ido a dar los que yo tenía


----------



## juanma (Ago 25, 2010)

A ese analizador lo conocia, es mas, en DIYAudio armaron uno y subieron un par de imagenes, que al ver los switchs/conmutadores, se fueron todas las esperanzas.
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/154260-my-implementation-cordell-distortion-analyser.html

Lo de Elliot me interesa para armar módulos para frecuencias fijas, ej 100Hz, 1kHz y 10kHz, y tampoco extrema precision. Estoy con un amp sin realimentacion (si, sigo con lo mismo), asi que el THD es alto.

Encontre el post en el foro Ezavalla, lindo laburo el de esa persona!

Y para pc/notebook, que programa recomiendan? 
usan un adaptador con OpAmp?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ..... donde habrán ido a dar los que yo tenía


No me imagino como, pero creo que están en casa   

Dirección de la fábrica de conmutadores Bisal, Vantronic S. A. (Excelentes conmutadores rotativos y botoneras)



​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dirección de la fábrica de conmutadores Bisal, Vantronic S. A. (Excelentes conmutadores rotativos y botoneras)
> 
> 
> 
> ​



    
Pero que *PROFESOOOORRRRR*!!!!!!!

Muchas gracias Fogo!!! No sabía que existía esa empresa ...y tienen unos comutadores impresionantes...y también tienen "perillas"  y se compra vía web 

PD: De donde corno sacás el surtido de bichos que ponés en la firma?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...PD: De donde corno sacás el surtido de bichos que ponés en la firma?


  Los crío      .
Este que esta ahora en pantalla es el hermano mayor de Moebius


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este que esta ahora en pantalla es el hermano mayor de Moebius


Entonces, si se puede establecder que es mayor que Moebius, nos estás presentando a Cantor (¿o a Cardinal?).


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2010)

UUuuuhh, como me distorsiona la vista al mirarlo (asi tiene algo que ver con el tìtulo, no sea que ande algùn Mod cerca).   
Sds.


----------

